# Hedgie bag is SOOOOOO cute



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

A young girl is having my girl hoglet from my 1st litter....I am going to be making up hedgie packs with every hoglet and thought that this was a really cute bag to put in a few bits and pieces for the girl....It's so cute i actually bought 3 and might keep one myself for hedgie bits and pieces


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

It's adorable!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is cute! Now I want one... :lol:


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

Its so nicely made using felt and real beads...I love it.A lot of thought went into it and they are selling for just £2 not sure how much that is in $ but less than $5 i think.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

ahh its so cute i want one too!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Count me in on that!


----------

